# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSOC v2.05 - NAND, KaiOs and new features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/UniSOC v2.05 - NAND, KaiOs and new features*  *As ordinary, unique functions and methods released* 
 Core  
 NewChip  : SC7731E with NAND ( KaiOS and MocorDroid5 )
 NewChip  : SC7715x with NAND ( KaiOS , MocorDroid5 , Android 4x)
 NewChip  : SC9820x with NAND ( MocorDroid5 , Android 4x)
 Protocol : Speed increased for most operations ( SPD and UniSOC )
 Protocol : Protocol changes according SPD/UniSOC R23 line 
 New Feature : NAND support ( SPD and UniSOC generation )
 !* Support flashing Factory / InfinityFW  
 !* Support correct flash selection and servicing phones with NAND  
 !* Support InfinityFW reading ( Complete, Factory-Like )
 !* Support Service operations 
 Service
 Changed : Repair security procedure updated (Flash and Diag mode) 
 Changed : Identify procedure updated 
 !* Support complete and fast NAND devices identification 
 !* Support complete simlock info structure identify and verify 
 !* Support multi-nv structure detection and security info detection
 !* Database update / self-learning updated
 !* FileSystem identification support UBIFS and F2FS detection 
 Changed : Format FS / Reset FRP procedure updated 
 Firmware Reader
 New Feature : NAND support 
 !* Support old and new generations ( SPD and UniSOC )
 !* Support plain Android , KaiOs and MocorDroid5 OS
 !* Automatic and correct FileSystem creation for NAND devices
 !* Support all security types, include UniSoc secure/signed 
 !* Produced FW is 100% like factory one
 Changed : FileSystem creation engine updated ( UBIFS support , bugfixes )  
 Changed : Improved structure identification
 Changed : Support more different types
 Changed : Old SPD line support rebuild ( SC7715,SC7731,SC983x,SC9820x )
 Changed : Fixed FW creation in full manual / skip verify mode settings 
 Flasher
 New Feature : Complete flash erase ( whole flash format ) during flashing ( eMMC / NAND )
 New Feature : Correct NAND flashing support ( SPD and UniSOC ) ( Factory PAC and InfinityFW ) 
 Changed     : Flashing core for InfinityFW more stable   
 Loader Database 
 NewChip : SC7715  BASE NAND revisions included
 NewChip : SC9820  BASE NAND revisions included
 NewChip : SC7731E BASE NAND revisions included
 NewChip : SC7731E BASE eMMC LOW_MEM revisions included  ( cheap A8-A9 devices )
 NewChip : SC7731x BASE eMMC LOW_MEM revisions included  ( old   A4-A5 GEA devices ) 
 Other
 Changed : Manual mode : automatic structure and setting detection in manual mode 
 Changed : Automatic base settings selection for BASE loaders ( Protocol, Charging, FlashSettings )
 Changed : Separate NAND mode option activated in platform settings for manual mode 
 BugFix  : Lot of minor changes and bugfixes
 Changed : Software compatibility with other applications improved  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 15 years (since year 2005) updates and support as nobody else !*

----------

